# Underdark/Drow Map Icons



## InkwellIdeas (May 26, 2018)

Whether you're creating a large area map of the Underdark, a city, or a dungeon/building interior, this month's Inkwell Ideas Map Icon Patreon has icons you can use. (& publish, subject to the license terms.)

Each month features 15+ new map icons in each of 4 different styles: flat/classic world/large area map icons, isometric world/large area map icons, dungeon/building interior battlemat icons, and city/village icons.  Each month also has a theme.  This month's theme is the Underdark (specifically drow) and next month will have more Underdark icons.

We create each of these icon sets to work with our map software Worldographer, Hexographer, Dungeonographer, and Cityographer, but each icon is a PNG image so they should work with most image/map programs.

See previews below:


----------

